# anti-gender



## joanvillafane

Hi, folks - It's not the first time I need help understanding an English word in an Italian news story.

What is meant by "anti-gender" in this article?

http://brescia.corriere.it/notizie/...er-2f7e0476-3c1e-11e5-923b-31d1f7def042.shtml

Does it mean that no gay students will be admitted to the school?  How did "gay" become equated with "gender" - this is a language question, really.  

edit: I read it again. It's definitely anti-gay.


----------



## ohbice

Ciao Joan, non è semplice. Gender (genere in italiano) è un concetto diverso da sesso. Il concetto di gender (mascolinità - femminilità) riguarda il modo con cui i sessi (maschile - femminile) sono stati "elaborati" culturalmete e socialmente nei vari paesi, e in special modo negli Stati Uniti (almeno all'inizio).
In Italia la scuola pubblica si è riproposta, da quello che ho capito, di superare alcuni stereotipi di genere. Il maschio aggressivo e primeggiante, la femmina più mite e sottomessa, per fare un esempio piatto piatto. Si cerca di superare questi stereotipi cercando di mescolare le caratteristiche di genere, in modo tale da ridurre (sempre per andare sul concreto) la frequenza di episodi di bullismo, per esempio. Banalizzando, si può forse dire che la scuola pubblica intende promuovere atteggiamenti più "femminili" nei maschi e atteggiamenti più "maschili" nelle femmine. L'articolo che tu citi parla di genitori integralisti per i quali questo tentativo di rimescolamento di generi è sbagliato: se inoculi germi di femminilità in un maschio, secondo loro esiste il pericolo che il maschio da adulto diventi gay. Lo stesso per le bambine: se le fai diventare più indipendenti, più aggressive, più "mascoline", esiste il rischio che la loro sessualità adulta sia deviata.
Questi genitori vogliono quindi che i maschi rimangano il più possibile maschi, e le femmine il più possibile femmine. Se poi in futuro ci saranno problemi di bullismo, e poi col passare degli anni problemi di violenze, e di stupri, a loro non importa. O comunque lo considerano meno importante del rischio di avere un figlio (una figlia) omosessuale.
Adesso provo a fare anche un riassunto in inglese, ma ci vorrà un po'.
Ciao
p

In Sweden one of the biggest toys company had to change its catalogue becouse in their illustrations boys wore Superman dresses (costumes) and girl had iron toys.
Becouse in Sweden they mix feminine and masculine rules, and roles, and not from now. In Sweden you can see advertising with men washing dishes and women driving luxury sport cars. In Italy seems that the public school is performing a change (timidly, slowly) in the same direction: boys have to do something that is not interely "masculine", and girls have to do something that is not enterely "feminine".
But some of the parents of Brescia don't like that. They say that a boy has to be rough, and a girl has to be "gentle". They say that the risk is to raise gays and lesbians.
And they want to create schools with a clear and rigid discipline about gender. Not a mix of gender, but "macho" boys and "schmaltzy" girls. There is fundamentalism at work, I think.
To summarize: if public school tends to mix genders, they are anti-gender.

Edit: Corretto _rude _(vale in italiano, magari). Grazie, suggeritore ignoto


----------



## Blackman

Complimenti per la capacità di sintesi obice, adesso ho capito anche io qualcosa su questa polemica che imperversa da un po'.


----------



## ohbice

Grazie mille. Non siate troppo severi con il mio inglese


----------



## joanvillafane

Thank you very much.   I knew I was missing some important background.  But still one more question - what about the use of the English word "gender" here ? Is it commonly used in Italy?


----------



## sorry66

ohbice said:


> Gender (genere in italiano) è un concetto diverso da sesso. Il concetto di gender (mascolinità - femminilità) riguarda il modo con cui i sessi (maschile - femminile) sono stati "elaborati" culturalmete e socialmente nei vari paesi,


Gender means about the same thing in English. "the state of being male or female (typically used with reference to social and cultural differences rather than biological ones"

The school should be called 'pro-gender' rather than 'anti-gender' as they want to reinforce gender differences.


----------



## joanvillafane

ohbice said:


> To summarize: if public school tends to (only a neutral) gender, they are anti-gender.


This makes perfect sense to me.  But then the Catholic schools who are reacting against this policy would be pro-gender.

(and then of course, sorry's comment in #6, which is perfectly logical, would make no sense.  I take comfort from Blackman's comment. I'm not the only one confused......) 

So I'm back to my question about how the English word "gender" is being understood in all this.


----------



## sorry66

I think ohbice intended to say the opposite, didn't he? The Swedish schools are non-gender specific or gender neutral.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gender_neutrality

Maybe the Italians were thinking of 'anti-gender dysphoria' or 'anti-gender neutral'?!

I'm sure if they just used the Italian word 'genere', they wouldn't say 'anti-genere' because it implies the opposite of what's going on in this school.


----------



## joanvillafane

Sorry, I believe as English speakers we both perceive how the term "anti-gender" does not make sense in the news article I linked.   Maybe they are using the word "gender" to mean "gender neutrality" (which they are against, hence the "anti-gender") so you are right, these parents and schools are actually "anti-gender neutral" and "pro gender stereotypes."


----------



## mylla

Credo in realtà che faccia riferimento alla fantomatica "teoria gender". Che, poiché non esiste se non come "bufala" per allarmare i genitori e far girare catene su Facebook, mi risulta difficile da spiegare. Da quanto ho capito tutto nasce da alcune linee guida dell'OMS, interpretate da alcune persone intolleranti come una minaccia per le giovani menti, mentre in realtà mirano a creare rispetto per ogni orientamento sessuale e a sconfiggere il bullismo. In questo contesto la parola gender non ha nulla a che vedere con i gender studies. Anzi, tutto il contrario. Secondo questa teoria immaginaria, si vuole cancellare il sesso biologico delle persone. Così coloro che sono "anti-gender" sono in realtà "contrari alla (inesistente) teoria gender" e vogliono preservare le differenze tra i sessi. Non mi ricordo se si possono inserire link... Comunque per maggiori informazioni cercate "teoria gender".


----------



## sorry66

So the school is 'anti-teoria del gender'!
"I firmatari della mozione presentata qualche giorno fa alla regione Basilicata chiedono che nelle scuole “_non venga introdotta la ‘teoria del gender’ e che venga rispettato il ruolo della famiglia nell’educazione all’affettività e alla sessualità_”.
È una specie di epidemia questa del terrore verso la “teoria del gender” (o ideologia o dittatura o molti altri fantasiosi modi per definire qualcosa che non esiste)."


----------



## Pietruzzo

I haven't read all the above long posts, so I'm probably saying nothing new, but "teoria gender" should be the "Italian" equivalent of "queer theory".


----------



## ohbice

joanvillafane said:


> This makes perfect sense to me.  But then the Catholic schools who are reacting against this policy would be pro-gender.
> 
> (and then of course, sorry's comment in #6, which is perfectly logical, would make no sense.  I take comfort from Blackman's comment. I'm not the only one confused......)
> 
> So I'm back to my question about how the English word "gender" is being understood in all this.


Ciao Joan, scusa se ti ho confuso. Il fatto è che secondo me sono poche le persone che parlano di questi argomenti sapendo di cosa parlano (compreso io, a questo punto). La mia opinione rimane che ci siano semplificazioni giornalistiche alla base di questo paradosso, per cui alla fine gli anti-gender sono in realtà a favore della conservazione degli stereotipi di genere.
Ciao.
p


----------



## Blackman

Ho approfondito un altro po' this issue and I have to agree with ohbice. Anti-gender has to be intended as contro la teoria del genere: conservatives trying to keep the status quo unchanged.


----------



## NoH8

Hi johan: in fact gender should encompass the "gender studies" an improper simplification hence the "teoria del gender" (no such thing exists) and people who are against something the doesn't exist (an entity called "gender" like "the thing" of the famous movie)


----------



## sorry66

So I repeat (now that some Italians have corroborated it!): 'anti-gender' (for certain Italians) = 


sorry66 said:


> 'anti-teoria del gender'


 contro la teoria del gender

In English, this abbreviated form does not make sense - it suggests the opposite.


----------



## Blackman

anti-¹
anti-¹ [dal gr. antí, anti- "contro"]. - Pref. usato in voci di formazione dotta (nelle quali il secondo elemento può essere sia un sost. come in antincendio o antiruggine, sia un agg. come in antigiuridico o anticlericale, sia un part. pres. come in antiabbagliante o antiappannante), con vari sign.: 1. Opposizione, avversione, antagonismo, come in antischiavista, antidemocratico. 2. Attitudine a combattere o prevenire, soprattutto in denominazioni farm. e med.: antiallergico, antisettico. 3. Capacità di evitare o impedire: antiabbagliante, anticoagulante, antifurto


----------



## london calling

'Anti-gender' in its Italian meaning (i.e. boys must be boys, girls must be girls and homosexuality, transexuality and gender reassignment are abominations) does not make sense in English, I agree. Plus, I'm hard-pushed to think of a term in English which would adequately express this kind of very conservative (very traditional ultra-Catholic) discrimination, as 'anti-gay' doesn't really cover it. Maybe anti-LGBT,.......


----------



## sorry66

anti - a *prefix meaning* “against,” “opposite of,”  used in the formation of compound words ( anticline); used freely in combination with elements of any origin ( antibody; antifreeze).
The meaning of 'anti' in English looks to be the same, blackman.

I found this Italian article which suggests that '_pro-gender_' for Italians is, in fact, 'pro-transgender'
http://it.radiovaticana.va/news/2015/04/20/nuova_proposta_pro-gender_al_consiglio_deuropa/1138204


----------



## Blackman

No sorry, non si può prendere così alla lettera, la maggior parte di noi (me incluso, almeno prima di questo thread) non ha la più pallida idea di cosa sia la teoria del gender. Perfino l'articolo che riporti tu fa un po' di confusione e comunque tratta un argomento diverso dal gender di questo thread.



sorry66 said:


> I found this Italian article which suggests that '_pro-gender_' for Italians is, in fact, 'pro-transgender'
> http://it.radiovaticana.va/news/2015/04/20/nuova_proposta_pro-gender_al_consiglio_deuropa/1138204


----------



## sorry66

Sorry, blackman, but I didn't really understand why you had posted an explanation of 'anti' following my post. It's not the 'anti' that seems to be the problem.
By posting this new link, I wanted to show that some Italians (even if it's a small minority) are misusing the English word 'gender' quite freely, for their own political ends, and not even being consistent or logical about it.
You would think that 'pro-gender' was the opposite of 'anti-gender', but NO!
Maybe they think using an English word, lends more credence or gives more resonance to their cause, I don't know.


----------



## joanvillafane

.....collecting petition signatures for the banning of English words in Italian political slogans........


----------



## sorry66

I'm ready to sign!


----------



## Blackman

Fosse solo gender...noi inframmezziamo continuamente il nostro eloquio di parole mutuate dalla lingua inglese, la stragrande maggioranza delle volte senza conoscerne il significato, figurati l'uso nel contesto corretto. Qui, in più, trattiamo di una semplificazione giornalistica di un concetto piuttosto complesso.



sorry66 said:


> Sorry, blackman, but I didn't really understand why you had posted an explanation of 'anti' following my post. It's not the 'anti' that seems to be the problem.
> By posting this new link, I wanted to show that some Italians (even if it's a small minority) are misusing the English word 'gender' quite freely, for their own political ends, and not even being consistent or logical about it.
> You would think that 'pro-gender' was the opposite of 'anti-gender', but NO!
> Maybe they think using an English word, lends more credence or gives more resonance to their cause, I don't know.



Forget it, it'll never happen. We all love doing it, not only politicians.



joanvillafane said:


> .....collecting petition signatures for the banning of English words in Italian political slogans........


----------



## NoH8

Allora per fare chiarezza: ovvio che anti o pro gender non significa letteralmente genere o transgender transex o quant'altro. Gender in questo ultimo periodo definisce la bugia della diffusione della teoria del gender (che ribadisco non esite in quanto nessuno teorizza niente ma fa semplicemente studi sul genere quindi è un riferimento agli studi sul genere). Quindi è nato un termine brutto, cacofonico e impreciso che è utile solo nei dibattiti dove si parla di aria fritta. Lì sta benissimo.


----------



## mylla

Non credo che anti-LGBT sia la soluzione. Queste persone non sono necessariamente contro tali orientamenti. Sono solo state manipolate e indotte a pensare che i loro figli a scuola saranno esposti a materiali forti che potrebbero traumatizzarli e portarli a una scoperta troppo precoce del sesso o addirittura farli finire nelle mani dei pedofili. Come lo so? Persone assolutamente tolleranti che tuttavia postano link su questa fantomatica teoria gender,  temendo non che i loro figli diventino gay ma che siano esposti fin dall'asilo a contenuti inappropriati (timore a quanto pare infondato). Difficile se non impossibile tradurre un riferimento a qualcosa che non esiste. La spiegazione è  d'obbligo.


----------



## sorry66

That sounds like a combination of 'anti-gender neutrality' (pro-gender difference) and 'anti-sex-ed' (anti-sexual education) or, at least, 'anti-LGBT sex-ed'.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex_education


----------



## mylla

Riassumendo: l'OMS ha emanato delle linee guida per creare tolleranza e rispetto nei bambini e prevenire così il bullismo. Alcune persone retrograde (ma a mio avviso più che altro megalomani in vena di creare allarmismi) hanno chiamato queste linee guida "teoria gender" indicandole come strumento di perversione delle menti dei bambini. Da qui nasce l'anti-gender sulla base di una teoria inesistente. Qualsiasi traduzione sarà fuorviante o incompleta se non si spiega che questi sono contrari a qualcosa che non esiste. Non sono pro o anti qualcosa.  È solo gente manipolata i cui timori sono molto vaghi e non necessariamente basati sull'omofobia.


----------



## ohbice

Questo mi sembra un estratto significativo per 2 motivi: 
1. perché anti-gender è comunemente usato in inglese
2. perché si dice che anche in Francia è grande la confusione sul termine "gender".

Copio e incollo: "The rhetoric of national belonging has also been very interesting within the anti-gender campaign. I mean, already the use of the English term “gender” in France suggests that the concept is fundamentally alien to French society, ultimately untranslatable. What’s rather funny here is that so many American academics turned to French thinkers (Althusser, Lacan, Foucault, Lévi-Strauss, Beauvoir, and others) to develop this notion of gender."

L'intervista completa a *Camille Robcis* si trova qui: https://www.jacobinmag.com/2014/12/gender-trouble-in-france/


----------



## sorry66

It's not used in English commonly!
The author is referring to how the French use it - the misconception is similar to the Italian one.
However, the French don't have a precise word for 'gender' and have a better excuse for appropriating it.

The debate in France was fervent: You couldn't be in France last year (or the year before?) without seeing slogans and demonstrations against 'marriage pour tous' (same-sex marriage) around every corner!

A 'theory of gender' exists inasmuch as people believe there is a 'theory of gender' and have their own theory about it.  They are probably conflating this 'phantom' theory with 'gender neutrality'.

'Gender neutrality' as a notion, clearly exists and is put into practice:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gender_neutrality

It is, therefore, perfectly possible to be 'anti-gender neutral(ity)'


----------



## ohbice

In Italia credo se ne parli di più da quando anche Francesco Primo ha criticato le teorie gender.
Comunque leggendo qui e lì (anche l'intervista che ho citato sopra lo ribadisce) sia la gender theory, sia il riflesso fondamentalista di opposizione alla gender theory sono stati sviluppati negli Stati Uniti. Magari con contributi di studiosi provenienti da altre parti del mondo, comunque tra la fine degli '80 e l'inizio dei '90 la fucina della teoria era laggiù.

Ps: a proposito di genere neutrale, se non ricordo male nell'intervista alla Robics si parla dei tedeschi: hanno coniato nuovi termini per questo genere "neutro".


----------



## london calling

Alleanza Parentale's website: http://www.alleanzaparentale.it/. Listen to the video which explains the 'teoria del gender'.

I was wrong. It doesn't mean anti-gay/LGBT. These schools are against those who teach boys and girls that there's no difference between being a boy or a girl. They're advocating good old-fashioned sexism (e.g.women shouldn't be lorry drivers...), so as not to 'confuse' children.


----------



## joanvillafane

I find it fascinating and terrifying that gender equality is a nightmare for some people.  I've been around long enough to have read this article when it first appeared in 1972.  Revolutionary feminisim at the time, now it seems tame.
https://books.google.com/books?id=7p3WTCSBZb4C&pg=PA233&lpg=PA233&dq=x+a+fabulous+child's+story+lois+gould+ms+magazine&source=bl&ots=joCyY_A3Hx&sig=XXhLINaIxlCl2CuWKxhH7LgfHY4&hl=en&ei=SS7xTe3iOIru0gHt2eWjBA&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=8&sqi=2&ved=0CE8Q6AEwBw#v=onepage&q&f=false
"X" is a child who is not defined by gender - wears red instead of pink or blue, etc. - and how the world learns to adjust.

edit: the first link is to the book (1978).  For those who would like to be entertained (or enraged) by the short story (1972) , here it is: http://www3.delta.edu/cmurbano/bio199/aids_sexuality/babyx.pdf


----------



## sorry66

Yeah, london, we've already decided it wasn't that.
I've said it's '*anti-gender neutrality*' but people here on the forum are resisting but when you look at this image from your link, I think it's clear:


----------



## ohbice

sorry66 said:


> It's not used in English commonly!



May be it will be used in English commonly? 
*"Pope’s encyclical: Pro-climate-change, but anti-population control, pro-life, and anti-gender ideology".*
This is the title of a Canadian site (https://www.lifesitenews.com/news/p...hange-but-anti-population-control-pro-life-an).


----------



## sorry66

I sincerely hope not. Anyway, the title is 'anti-gender ideology', not just 'anti-gender'.
Just remember, ohbice, that the term '_anti-gender_' as used by the French probably originated in French Canada. Edit: Actually, I'm not sure about that.


----------



## ohbice

Hai ragione. Ce ne sono in giro molti ma si tratta quasi sempre di europei che scrivono in inglese.


----------



## NoH8

That image is really frightening...


----------



## Lorena1970

1) GENDER, COS’È?
Un insieme di teorie fatte proprie dall’attivismo gay e femminista radicale per cui il sesso sarebbe solo una costruzione sociale. Vivere “da maschio” o “da femmina” non corrisponderebbe più a un dato biologico ma ad usa costrizione culturale. L’identità sessuata, cioè essere uomini e donne, viene sostituita dall’identità di genere (“sentirsi” tali, a prescindere dal dato biologico). E si può variare a piacimento, anche mantenendo immutato il dato biologico.

anti-gender = against the freedom of behaving the way one feels - no matter the biological nature - and in favor of only two strict categories - male and female - which must behave according with their biological nature.


----------



## ohbice

Chiaramente anche questo è un punto di vista. Vengono spacciati come "teorie fatte proprie dall'attivismo gay e femminista" studi piuttosto approfonditi portati avanti (da decenni) da istituzioni del tutto neutrali rispetto alle rivendicazione sociali e giuridiche di gruppi che la stampa cattolica non esita a equiparare alle lobby. Studi per i quali fondamentalmente (e per quel che ho capito) il dato culturale non si sostituisce al dato biologico, ma si sovrappone a esso creando un mix che non è detto sia il massimo dal punto di vista dello sviluppo sociale culturale sessuale delle persone (di tutte le persone, comprese quelle che manifestano comportamenti sessuali cosidetti "normali").
Comunque grazie per il contributo, che ha il merito (oltre che di essere schematico ed essenziale) di aver chiarito un'altra volta ancora che le persone (e i gruppi) che si schierano attivamente per una scuola di un certo tipo non sono cani sciolti, sono totalmente coperti dalla gerarchia cattolica.
Ciao


----------



## Lorena1970

Ohbice: è ovvio che i commenti relativi a ogni paragrafetto sono di parte e come tali vanno presi. È altresì vero che il gender è una bandiera della sinistra, e uno spauracchio per i conservatori.


----------



## ohbice

Non sto parlando di commenti, sto parlando di fatti. O almeno è così che il quotidiano dei vescovi cattolici li presenta. Per fare chiarezza, dice! Il movimento di opinione che ha generato la teoria del gender, o anche l'ideologia del gender, ha tutti e due i piedi nel fondamentalismo cattolico. L'Avvenire semplicemente ribalta questa cosa, scrivendo che la teoria del gender viene propugnata dai gruppi gay e lesbiche e dalle donne che rivendicano maggiori diritti per le donne (che poi qualcuno finga di dimenticarsi che si tratta di battaglie condotte decenni or sono fa anche una certa impressione, ma va be').
Ho letto che alcuni vedono similitudini tra questa questione e qull'altra, che ha avuto come protagonisti circoli fondamentalisti statunitensi, per cui Darwin e le teorie evoluzionistiche sono baggianate, in realtà Dio è il creatore... Anche questa questione sfociata poi in polemiche sul contenuto dei libri di testo, e di cosa si insegna nelle scuole.
E non so proprio se la questione gender sia una questione che si risolva con il solito schema che vede una contrapposizione tra sinistra e conservatori: un partito essenzalmente conservatore come Forza Italia ha idee molto distanti da quelle propugnate dal fondamentalismo cattolico a proposito di ideologia del gender. E se è vero che la stragrande maggioranza dei paperoni italiani manda i figli a studiare nelle scuole private, è altrettanto vero che si tengono alla larga da queste baracconate. Fose solo perché oggi il peso (anche economico, anche politico) di certi orientamenti sessuali è diverso da quello di quarant'anni fa, anche in Italia. (Per fortuna).
Ciao
p


----------

